

Youhavedownloaded.com tracks your torrent downloads...and makes them public. - ritratt
http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/

======
aj
It shows wrong data. Shows files that have been downloaded from my ip when
it's not possible to since Torrents are controlled by my firewall very
strictly.

